# Smelt Dipping EUP



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

There is already a thread about smelt dipping on the west side, but I would like to know some of the same info. like average time of the runs or any streams on the lake superior shore. I'm in the soo and would like somewhere close (less than an hour). Any other info. would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Matthew (Oct 30, 2003)

Try the carp river.
They will start anytime from easter on. It really depends on how much warm rain you get.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

I've heard of the carp river but was wondering if there was anything on the north shore. Thanks anyway though. I guess i'm going to have to go for a drive and see what I can find. I'll post later on if we do any good.


----------



## John (May 9, 2005)

any reports on smelt yet?


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Carp sucks, hasn't been worth it in years. West of...well, I'll P.M. ya.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

2tundras said:


> Carp sucks, hasn't been worth it in years. West of...well, I'll P.M. ya.


Not sure how many years your refering to but when I was at LSSU in 1999 we hammered the smelt in the Carp River, that was the first and only time I smelt dipped there, it was absolutley insane........I set my net down to climb into the river and when I picked it up it was completely full of smelt..........we filled two coolers and a 5 gallon pail in about 15 minutes. It got to the point we wer sorting the small ones out and keeping the biggest ones. But that was 7 years ago so things could have changed........FYI 5 gallon bucket is a lot of smelt. I'd suggest not keeping two coolers and a 5 gallon pail if you do get into them............unless you like doing tedious time consuming jobs a 5 gallon pail will be plenty. Good luck


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

Checked out the carp several times the last week....lots of people but slow, slow, slow! As you will probably hear from anybody else..."next week! next week!" :lol: 


NBman....I am in the Soo also, the north shore does offer a few places places but most are not closer than the carp. Get out a map and just take a look, finding a spot with little pressure and good numbers of fish probably isn't going to be posted on the internet. It's all about exploring! I just moved up here this past year and I can account my successful trips to the countless hit or miss trials of checking out new areas. Good luck!


----------

